# 1.5-2g Community Jar



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Fauna 
RCS - mainly culls
and 4 Heterandria Formosas (the males are smaller than the shrimps!)
and a baby XD... or two... they're in hiding!




















Video
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...6532066-2050-000002B55FCC6643_zps0e8cf055.mp4


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice I love RCS.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

how tiny! will you move them to bigger tanks when they grow?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

djembekah said:


> how tiny! will you move them to bigger tanks when they grow?


The males only get to 1.5cms or so XD the feamles about an inch 

they will get moved to a 2 gal very very soon

I'll need to give them away if there's more babies


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

The formosa in the picture looks a bit... out of it. I keep them, and usually the fins are a bit more spread out. Could she be sick? (I think it's a she, cause I don't see a long gonopodium)

You probably already know this, but just in case- the females give birth every couple of days, and fry rarely get eaten by the parents. So you'll have a nice colony in no time unless you give a few away!  (or you could use them as feeders...but that makes me sad...)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm really? I don't really want overpopulation, so I'm leaving the fry to their own devices...

The parents swim with out stretched fins. The females are heavily overfed because they take all the food and the males are contantly trying to court the females.. lol

Does that sound normal?
I didnt do much research on water temperature, so it's at 78. 

if it gets out of hand, I will feed what I can to the bettas...


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Sounds pretty normal to me!  They're little piggies for sure. Don't worry about the temp, they can handle a pretty wide range. Seeing as they normally live in Florida lakes & the small streams & ditches connected, they're pretty hardy.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD
I wanted to show u my giant female... after half an hour of snapping... I finally got a picture that's not a blur!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She is awesome what is she again.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

She looks great! Happy, healthy, & piggy!  She's got great markings for a female too. 

& ChocoBetta- They're H. Formosa, aka Least Killifish.


----------

